# Ot Weird Cars



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

How about posting pictures of weird/unusual full size autos here.
.










What can you come up with.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

corvair with a small block


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Quoted as "THE WORLD'S UGLIEST CAR"

Interesting feature is that it's named Aurora

Read the whole story here


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Lexus Minority Report Movie Concept Car


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

zanza said:


> Quoted as "THE WORLD'S UGLIEST CAR"
> 
> Interesting feature is that it's named Aurora
> 
> Read the whole story here


Zanza,
Would have to agree, that's one ugly looker for sure.  rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

MrWillys,

That Tracs car looks like it is from Arizona Desert.If it is the one I am thinkin about the guy has a 4wd stagecoach also.. That is cool..


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My galleries are filled with hundreds of odd vehicles. Enjoy;

*Planet of Speed Galleries - Funny Vehicles:*
http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/index.php?cat=504

-Scott


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

scott great site heres more


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

last for now


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more


----------

